# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Khám phá các tùy chọn của AudioWizard

## langocthao

với việc cải tiến mạnh mẽ về loa của thế hệ zenfone mới, thêm vào đó là bản update cho audiowizard mang lại cho phần mềm những tùy chỉnh sâu rộng, sau đây là những hướng dẫn cơ bản để bạn có thêm trải nghiệm âm thanh tối ưu.

*đầu tiên vào audio wizard*


​*bước 2: vào advanced effect..*

​đây là tùy chỉnh cho equalizer tốt nhất cho các dòng nhạc rock, rnb, hip hop cho chất âm rõ ràng tương sáng.

​mục bass ta chỉ chỉnh thêm một ít, bạn có thể thêm vào từ 10 đến 20 tùy sở thích nhưng ở đây tôi thêm 20.

* bước 3:* vào equalizer(eq) sau đó chỉnh như sau

· 125hz = 8

· 500 hz = 2 

· 1k hz = -2 

· 4k hz = 0 

· 8k hz = -2

 ​với dòng nhạc acoustic bạn có thể bật tính năng dialog enhancement và tăng treble lên 1.

​tới đây bạn hãy mở thử một đoạn nhạc acoustic và tận hưởng sự khác biệt.
nếu bạn muốn tự mình khám phá khả năng của asus audiowizard 2.0, bạn có thể tham khảo bảng giải thích dưới đây.

· *32 hz:* đây là lựa chọn tùy chỉnh những âm có tần số thấp, rơi vào tần số bass thấp nhất.đây là tần số của âm phụ được thể hiện ở các loa vệ tinh như tiếng trống hay tiếng bass nền. một hệ thống điều khiển chuyên dụng thậm chí có thể không phát ra được âm thanh với tần số này – cách duy nhất để nghe được tần số này là sử dụng các âm ly có các loa phụ chất lượng cao, hoặc với vài iems(in ear monitor) cao cấp.
· *64 hz:* tần số thứ hai này bắt đầu cho dải âm có thể nghe được từ loa chính và loa phụ. hầu hết là âm bass trống và âm bass nền thể hiện ở dải âm này.
· *125 hz:* rất nhiều loại loa nhỏ như là loa laptop chỉ có thể phát âm thanh từ dải tần số này trở đi. nói cách khác nếu bạn tăng mục này lên, bạn sẽ nghe thấy tiếng bass nhiều hơn trong bản nhạc của bạn.
· *250 hz:* đây vẫn là dải tần số thấp, nhưng nhiều chất “cứng” hơn của tiếng bass và tiếng trống. đàn guitar và piano sẽ có âm thanh nằm nhiều ở dải tần số này.
· *500 hz:* tới tần số này, chúng ta đã tiếp cận dải âm với tần số tầm trung, nhưng vẫn có vài âm cao và âm bass nền tầm trung ở dải này.
· *1k:* đây là dải âm trung bình thấp bao gồm hầu hết các âm thanh như guitar, piano, trống phụ, etc.
· *2k:* tần số 2k có thể tăng hay bỏ âm mũi ra khỏi bài hát, trong dải âm này tiếng của bạn được ghi tương tự như khi bạn bịt mũi và nói.
· *4k:* 4k là phần cao của dải âm tầm trung thể hiện tiếng đàn guitar điện và phần lớn các âm thanh nhạc nền.
· *8k:* đây là dải âm tầm cao, nơi phát tiếng chũm chọe, và các âm tần cao của piano, guitar. tiếng hát cũng phát chủ yếu ở dải âm này.
· *16k:*về mặt lý thuyết, tai người có thể nghe âm tần tối đa khoang 20k, nên đây thực sự là mức cao của âm vực. nếu bạn tăng mục này lên, bài hát của bạn thực sự nóng. đây cũng là mức cao nhất của itunes equalizer.

hi vọng qua bài viết trên bạn có thể hiểu rõ hơn về audiowizard và những tùy chỉnh sâu rộng của nó.

----------


## hungnt021849

*trả lời: khám phá các tùy chọn của audiowizard*

a ha nhiều tùy chọn vãi ra nhưng mà tính ra thao tác cũng dễ mấy cái tần số nó có biểu đồ kéo nên dễ thấy đó gà cũng chỉnh được

----------


## hoangkiso

*trả lời: khám phá các tùy chọn của audiowizard*

làm luôn bài chỉ chỉnh chi tiết cho từng dạng nhạc chủ thế luôn đi thớt ơi. phần mềm này kéo ghê thế chac nghe nhạc 186k kinh lắm hê ^^

----------

